# high iso noise fix



## Ernicus (Jun 12, 2012)

So today on our walk the kid was playing in the splash pad and I was playing with the camera.  I decided to use program mode as the sun was at that goofy hour so I could see what it would do vs. what I would do.  It decided to raise the iso up to 800 which made a lot of noise.  

My skills in ps are not that great when it comes to people or noise removal.  Is there a way to fix the noise or are the pics just a wash as shot?


here is a sample, I didn't do anything to it so you can see the original product.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 12, 2012)

crap, I posted the wrong picture, this one doesn't have water all in the way...


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 12, 2012)

It's not that noisy, IMO. Personally, I wouldn't have worried about it. It is a bit soft, and that can be caused by high ISO. I tried to look for exif data, but this photo ain't got none, homie.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 12, 2012)

hrm, dunno why there's no exif data.  weird.  It's noisy when I look at it full size


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 12, 2012)

I put it up on my flicker so you can more easily see large version and exif info


_DSC0103 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Exif | _DSC0103 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 12, 2012)

Have you tried the "denoise" function in photoshop? Just to see how that does?


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 12, 2012)

nope.  I know there are some options...but I figured I'd ask to save time from me testing out 5-6 different things.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 12, 2012)

It's noisy in places, specifically the girl's face.

Here it is after running it through Noise Ninja quickly.  I didn't correct it heavily though.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 12, 2012)

cool.  so they are somewhat "fixable" then.  at first glance I just go "yuck" and prepare to toss...I guess I'll start learning how to effectively "de-noise" pictures.  Yay, more things to learn.  lol


thanks.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 12, 2012)

They are fixable UP TO A POINT.  When you clean up noise you start losing detail at the same time.  If the detail is important then the shot may or may not be usable.  Like everything else though, it's all a trade-off: How much noise do you want to lose while losing some detail at the same time.  Also, one noise routine may work better on one image and another better on another image.  Sometimes it just takes some playing with the image and balancing everything out.  Most of the time the final results are better than the original, and many times the final result will be excellent.

I am surprised you got that much noise at ISO 800 in decent light though.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 12, 2012)

It seems I get lots of noise in this camera from 400 up.  I just figured it was a product of the camera.  

Since the shots were not great in focus anyway, once I removed the noise and it blurred it a bit...it was not much out of focus more than it already was.  Good practice for when I come across an image that I like and need to remove noise.


----------

